# mod_rewrite *.php -> *.html



## flou (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab via htaccess datei alle *.php Dateien auf *.htm umgeschrieben.
Das funktioniert auch soweit, nur wenn man http://www.blabla.de/kontakt.php aufruft wird diese url nicht umgeschrieben. also wenn man direkt die php datei angibt.
Ich möchte aber auch wenn man die php Url angibt auf htm umspringen.
Wie geht denn das?

gruss flou


----------



## fanste (1. Februar 2007)

Zeig mal deine bisherige htaccess. Dann kann ich, oder ein anderer sie dir grad ergänzen (und natürlich sagen, was man gemacht hat ^^)

Aber wenn mich nicht alles irrt, kann man grad ans Ende der Datei folgende Regel setzten. Kommt glaube ich nicht auf die reihenfolge an:

```
RewriteRule ^(.*).php$ $1.htm
```

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob die so zu 100% funktioniert. Hab noch nicht viel mit ModRewrite gemacht


----------



## flou (1. Februar 2007)

Hier die 2 Zeilen 


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*).html$ $1.php
```
Danke schonmal


----------



## Gumbo (1. Februar 2007)

Das musst du über zwei Schritte machen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEgine   on
RewriteRule    ^(.+)\.html$     $1.php   [L]
RewriteCond    %{REQUEST_URI}   !\.html$
RewriteRule    ^(.+)\.php$      $1.html   [L,R=301]
```


----------

